# Leaving for St Thomas at Midnight



## jojo777 (Oct 17, 2015)

Any advice while in St Thomas?  Just the 2 of Us.  We are staying at Marriott Frenchman's cove.  

Groceries=Gourmet Gallery
Rent a Car=decided Yes Hertz
Booked Catamaran Sail 
Taking Car to St. John and Water Island

Any other words of Wisdom from St. Thomas Folks?


----------



## SpikeMauler (Oct 19, 2015)

A day trip to the BVI's is also fun . Btw, Hertz doesn't allow their cars to travel to St. John and no cars are allowed on Water Island.


----------



## vengle (Oct 20, 2015)

*St Thomas*

Avis does let you go to St John and they had reasonable prices when I was there back in August.  Definitely a day trip to BVI...the Baths was unbelievalbe and you must have a passport.  There is also a grocery store that is way cheaper on the way to Red Hook.  It is a little further but clean and nice and we found all that we needed for our two weeks.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Oct 21, 2015)

vengle said:


> Avis does let you go to St John and they had reasonable prices when I was there back in August.  Definitely a day trip to BVI...the Baths was unbelievalbe and you must have a passport.  There is also a grocery store that is way cheaper on the way to Red Hook.  It is a little further but clean and nice and we found all that we needed for our two weeks.




Hi-

We're headed to St. John in February can you tell me which grocery store you are referring to?  Last time we went we bought water/soda/alcohol at wally world since it's on the way and our fresh items on St. John.  We packed as much as we could from home.  Our flight doesn't leave too much time to shop on St. Thomas before we catch the car ferry.

Thanx


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 21, 2015)

There is a Cost-U-Less on way to Red Hook.  We usually stop there and pick up bulk items, and some EtOH.  Found a beach umbrella there - that was great for shade in June (hot...) and put in FreeCycle.

Otherwise - plenty of food/drinks options on StJ nowadays at StJ Market and StarFish Market (IME).  StJ Market is next to WSJ.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 21, 2015)

looking forward to reading about your trip, going there myself next month for the first time!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 21, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> looking forward to reading about your trip, going there myself next month for the first time!



Make sure you read the numerous trip reports in WSJ thread on SVO forum - I linked them in the first few posts.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 21, 2015)

Will be at The Elysian November 4-14.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 21, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> Make sure you read the numerous trip reports in WSJ thread on SVO forum - I linked them in the first few posts.



ive bookmarked an endless number of posts...should make for a good trip.

that said for me, my idea of an actual vacation is falling asleep in a hammock under a palm tree with a bucket of beer within arms reach.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 22, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> ive bookmarked an endless number of posts...should make for a good trip.
> 
> that said for me, my idea of an actual vacation is falling asleep in a hammock under a palm tree with a bucket of beer within arms reach.



Enjoy - make sure those beers are in cans. Glass bottles not allowed on NPS beaches.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 22, 2015)

I dont much care what container the beer comes in, long as its cold =)


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 22, 2015)

Sounds good to me!  Enjoy Brian.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 22, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> I dont much care what container the beer comes in, long as its cold =)



One of my trip reports - has short story of Robin getting busted on Maho beach for a Sierra Nevada bottle while we were out snorkeling. Luckily - no ticket.
Get a beer can coozie - beer warms fast in the VI 

... Beach Bar coozies (Cruz Bay)






seek Angel's Rest... (somewhere in Coral Bay)





...sometimes your Bucket List finds you


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 7, 2015)

I could spend the entire week right there in that red chair and be perfectly happy =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2015)

well, its quite lovely here I have to admit...and not crowded at all.  

no need for a beer coozie yet, ive made it my personal mission to sample all of the mixed drink options at the bar!

the 4-6 happy hour really helps with this!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 17, 2015)

Obviously have a PainKiller
Also - try a Bushwacker

each bar has their own recipe.
Enjoy.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2015)

painkiller not really doing it for me...takes like a white Russian.

tops sofar has been the mudslide...its like eating soft serve ice cream with chocolate sauce....mixed with rum =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2015)

can confirm, the bushwacker is delicious =)


----------



## myoakley (Nov 17, 2015)

I will be at Frenchman's Cove in Dec.  I received an e-mail from Marriott asking for flight number, arrival time, and whether I wanted to order food, extra tidy-ups, dinner cruise, etc.  However, there was no opportunity to state location preference.  Is this the new norm?  Are we no longer able to make a unit location request?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 17, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> painkiller not really doing it for me...takes like a white Russian.
> 
> tops sofar has been the mudslide...its like eating soft serve ice cream with chocolate sauce....mixed with rum =)



PainKiller tastes like a WhiteRussian???
You need to find another bar...


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> PainKiller tastes like a WhiteRussian???
> You need to find another bar...



spending the afternoon at the reef tomorrow, will sample the wares there as well!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 21, 2015)

this was the view from our room on the 6th floor of hte st john building...best view in the house!

was so not happy to return to jacksonville...that is one heckuva resort!  infinity pool overlooking a private beach...hammocks strung between palm trees...its heaven!


----------



## Fairwinds (Nov 21, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed your trip. Sorry it's over but Jacksonville is nice. So did you manage to try all the drinks. I always enjoy the frosty drinks because I never drink them anywhere but on a beach vacation (especially the bush whacker) but buy the end of the week I've returned to my favorite cold beer.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 21, 2015)

I did get thru all the ones that werent common drinks (ie mai tai, strawberry daquri etc).

my favorites were easily the sun splash, bushwaker, and mudslide.

I could (and did) drink those all day.


----------

